

Freelancing: A 6-Month Retrospective - TimothyFitz
http://mrooney.github.com/blog/2012/07/01/freelancing-a-6-month-retrospective/

======
mstump
Where and how did you acquire clients. What's your skill set, and your rate
(range)?

------
mgkimsal
Glad to hear it's worked out for you so far!

